# Maggie's new cage



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

I found Maggie a new cage yesterday, a large dog kennel that I fixed up with her favorite perch, a new perch all my parrots like called a Comfy Perch (flexible rope-style), a basket with nesting material in it, and her shelf. I thought for sure she'd sleep in the basket because she likes to settle down on her tummy when she's sitting with us on the couch. Nope. I uncovered her this morning and there she was on the comfy perch and right now she's on her other perch. But her new cage is easily twice the size of the old, and I think she's much happier with it, though she was not happy when I moved her stuff out of her old cage and carted it off to the basement. If she could talk, she'd have demanded to know where I was going with her cage!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Ahh, thats a pretty big cage  You can also try a flat perch also oppiste to the current perches, especially since she likes her said resting position


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I like her front step; she definitely looks likes she moved in. Ollie's quite fond of her rope perch too.


----------

